# No muss-No fuss roasting



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The thread about baked on foods brought to mind my nifty way to roast...

Don't you just hate the baked on, stuck on residue at the bottom of your two piece roasting pan?
Here is what I do... I pour water in the bottom pan, add my meat for roasting and cover the whole thing in foil. The water at the bottom steams up and keeps the meat very moist and juicy and the drippings never stick and burn and the dogs just love to lick the pan.
Sometimes I like to get crazy with it and add apple juice etc.. to flavor the meat. And apple juice steamed ham is just divine. 
Check throughout the baking to see if you need to add more water.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks chickenista, I put the chicken in first and have the bottom where the chicken sat a hard scrub job. Sapphira


----------

